# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Adding Next Appointment Date

## Blowinup

Hi I'm dave and I'm new to the forum, SQL and SSRS. Thanks in advance for your assistance and patience.

I have a recall report that produces letters for every patient who needs to return to the office on a certain date based on their recall plan (a plan that determines when they should return based on their condition). I have another table that stores all appointments for each patients (past and present). Appointments in the recall_plans table are auto-generated whereas appointments in the appointments table where created manually. The recall plan report is not checked if a person calls in to make an appointment so often the same appointment is represented in both tables resulting in duplicate reminder letters being sent out.

I need to do two things:
_(I know my approach is not necessarily resolving the business problem but this is what I am tasked with)_

I need to produce a list showing the next appointment for each patient but only if it is in the future.I need to add a column to the first report showing each patients next appointment so someone can manually identify that duplicate letters would go out for specific patients and intervene accordingly.

Recall Report Query:

SELECT description as [Plan Name], 
per.first_name + ' ' + per.last_name as [Patient],
substring (plan_start_date, 5,2) + '-' +
substring (plan_start_date, 7,2) + '-' + 
substring (plan_start_date, 1,4) as [Plan Start Date],
substring (nr.expected_return_date, 5,2) + '-' +
substring (nr.expected_return_date, 7,2) + '-' + 
substring (nr.expected_return_date, 1,4) as [Expected Return Date] 
FROM recall_plan_mstr rp, 
patient_recall_plans nr, 
patient pt, 
person per
WHERE rp.practice_id = nr.practice_id 
and rp.recall_plan_id = nr.recall_plan_id 
and nr.practice_id = pt.practice_id 
and nr.person_id = pt.person_id 
and per.person_id = pt.person_id 
and (active_plan_ind = 'Y') 
and rp.practice_id = '0025' 

Recall Report Results:

PLAN NAME PATIENT START RETURN
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Charles Span 04-18-2011 12-15-2011
LIPID PANEL Ronald Chap 04-11-2011 06-28-2011
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Ronald Chap 04-11-2011 04-21-2011
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Will Thor 03-31-2011 02-01-2012
PACEMAKER CHECK Sylvia Berkly 05-03-2011 08-03-2011
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Tim Cayle 04-13-2011 09-26-2011
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Caferana Mercade 04-11-2011 10-08-2011
OFFICE VISIT W/ DR Susanna Calter 05-10-2011 05-07-2012
ICD CHECK Jim Southern 04-14-2011 07-13-2011
STRESS ECHO Don Cobey 04-28-2011 06-07-2010


Appointments Query:

select person_id, appt_date
from appointments 
where person_id is not null 
group by person_id, appt_date
order by person_id, appt_date desc

Appointments Results:

073C8F83-CE15-4192-8E12-00006CB5A433 20091228
073C8F83-CE15-4192-8E12-00006CB5A433 20090510
073C8F83-CE15-4192-8E12-00006CB5A433 20090301
073C8F83-CE15-4192-8E12-00006CB5A433 20081006
378A281C-FAE7-43DF-BC03-00006E386680 20110509
378A281C-FAE7-43DF-BC03-00006E386680 20110217
378A281C-FAE7-43DF-BC03-00006E386680 20110124
378A281C-FAE7-43DF-BC03-00006E386680 20110111
378A281C-FAE7-43DF-BC03-00006E386680 20101207
816D4D31-3C99-4762-878D-000097883B73 20110316
816D4D31-3C99-4762-878D-000097883B73 20101216

Questions:

How can I produce a list from the appointments table that results with one patient per row with only the latest appointment that is in the future? Do I need to write a cursor for that?How can I comingle this list into my recall report so it has a column to the right of return column that displays the patients next appointment date (future only)? Both tables have a person number GUID.

I hope I've adequately explained and provided enough information. If any additional information is needed please dont hesitate to ask.

Thanks,
dave

----------


## kevin21388

INSERT INTO #temp
SELECT person_id, appt_dt
FROM recall
WHERE appt_dt > getdate()
UNION
SELECT person_id, appt_dt
FROM appointment
WHERE appt_dt > getdate()

SELECT person_id, min(appt_dt)
FROM #temp
GROUP BY person_id

this would give you the next appointment for a person.  Not super efficient, but it would work.

PS I think you need to fix the logic to get it to work correctly.

----------

